# New ball



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This guy got a new tennis ball the other day. He was so happy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, great picture, love the B & W shots.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

So cute and what a gorgeous photo!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice photo. Nice to have that shallow depth of field.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice shot, show the dogs total happiness....! My Goldens would 'skin' that ball in 30 minutes!


----------

